# Small compact GPS unit



## randombrad (Oct 3, 2013)

I was thinking the other day about using a gps to find survival cache, I wondered if there was a gps with extremely long lasting battery that only showed the coordinates to save the amount of power it used up. I'm thinking of it being like lazer pointer size. Has anyone seen anything like it?


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a Deloreme handheld GPS PN 60 that I use for my Fishing locations. Its mostly used when I hit the trout streams. It is used a lot by folks for Geo casheing. There area lot of other more expensive models in that line. If you do a search on hand held GPS units I believe you will find a lot of data on them. Mine is an older model and on the double AA bateries it will last weeks. Hope that helps.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

randombrad said:


> I was thinking the other day about using a gps to find survival cache, I wondered if there was a gps with extremely long lasting battery that only showed the coordinates to save the amount of power it used up. I'm thinking of it being like lazer pointer size. Has anyone seen anything like it?


Would 20' to 30' accuracy be good enough?

A cut and paste from Al Bore's Internet:

"How accurate is GPS?

Specifications for many GPS receivers indicate their accuracy will be within about 10 to 50 feet (3 to 15 meters), 95% of the time. This assumes the receiver has a clear view of the sky and has finished acquiring satellites.

Many receivers include WAAS capability, which can enhance accuracy in many parts of North America. But if you're moving around or in areas with less than ideal conditions, you'll probably find your receiver isn't using WAAS a good share of the time.

All things considered, you can usually expect to be within about 20 to 30 feet of the mark with most consumer grade receivers.


----------



## randombrad (Oct 3, 2013)

Then is there something else that I could use to get me closer to the cache, I was think of putting several small ones along a trail. Maybe a transmitter device. I did see a hobby kit where I could load in coordinates and then a circle of LED lights would point you to the coordinates.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Randombrad- I don't know if you GeoCache, maybe try it to see what finding a cache is like, the accuracy on even a cheap handheld GPS will work just fine to get you to a cache. If you are the one burying or hiding the cache you wont have a problem recovering it. The GPS will get you back to it especially if you need to approach from a different direction from when you stashed it. Also you can have certain 'markers' in the area that unless you know what you are looking for/at they would be passed over by anyone just passing by. The accuracy of 10-15ft is basically inside a room you may be in right now. But I think what you suggested in the OP sounded kinda like metal detector final accuracy, don't think is such devices and if there are...they gotta be crazy expensive.

Hope this helps, not knocking you, just trying to help.


----------



## randombrad (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions


----------

